# Little Ann's Soap



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!
My dd and I have been working hard on getting our soaps ready for sale. We have been doing good selling locally, but we just love soap making so much we would love to branch out! We opened our etsy store and would love if you all would stop by!
We have free shipping until tomorrow and 10% off throughout the labor day weekend. 
If you can't make a purchase we sure would love a follow and a like! I am open to suggestions, critiquing and advice. I love my goatspot family:rose: Thanks everyone!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittleAnnsSoap


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I forgot to mention, you need to use code: FREESHIP at checkout. Free shipping ends today, but the 10% discount continues through Monday.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We made Pumpkin, and Harvest Spice soap yesterday! Here is the Pumpkin unmolded. It will be ready in 4 weeks. I like how it turned out! I'm going to use this thread to share our soap creations. We have been having so much fun! Finally found something to make the wait for kidding season pass a little easier lol. 

P.S. we don't have many soaps left in stock (we will be adding more this week) but we are having our 10% off sale until tomorrow, we also extended free shipping and the code is LABORDAY17

Thanks for looking!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Harvest Spice! Smells so good!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It looks great


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Love it 

Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

This is our Detox bar (Tea Tree & Activated Charcoal)
I made it for my teen nephew that suffers from terrible acne. His skin is clearing up!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We made Bath Bombs today, so fun! They are available in our shop as well. 
This one is Key Lime Tart


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So pretty! When I make soap it's always kinda ugly! Lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you! We are slowly learning some new techniques. I bet your soap is awesome!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> So pretty! When I make soap it's always kinda ugly! Lol


Amen. I've only made 2 successful batches and they are hideous looking. Clearly some of us need more practice! Thankfully, soap doesn't have to look good to work well.

Billie, yours are gorgeous!!!! True works of art!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> So pretty! When I make soap it's always kinda ugly! Lol





groovyoldlady said:


> Amen. I've only made 2 successful batches and they are hideous looking. Clearly some of us need more practice! Thankfully, soap doesn't have to look good to work well.
> 
> Billie, yours are gorgeous!!!! True works of art!


Thank you!
I have a shelf full of ugly soap that I keep for myself. One batch is extremely ugly! It was a blue mermaid soap. It ended up cracking when I tried to cut it so I tried to rebatch it. That was quite an experience! The soap is lumpy and ugly, but it sure does work good!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yep. Got the ugly soap too.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We made our first Christmas Soap yesterday, and I got to cut it with our fancy new wire cutter. So exciting! 
The scent is "Santa's Pipe" (Sweet Cherry Tobacco) Still trying to figure a name for it. It smells just like my great grandpa's pipe when I was a kid, sorta brings back memories :rose:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

How about something like memories of grandpa or something along those lines, then? That is beautiful!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> How about something like memories of grandpa or something along those lines, then? That is beautiful!


Thank you! I like your idea.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

New soap cut! Inspired by the upcoming movie Coco! Our embeds went a little crazy... but it's still beautiful and it smells AMAZING. Cactus flower is my favorite scent now!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Shopkins Bath Bombs!! My DD made these, they turned out pretty cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should be using watermarks on your pictures. With work this good someone is going to claim it as their own. 
I am so jealous, this is talent, do you have any local stores you could sell from?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> You should be using watermarks on your pictures. With work this good someone is going to claim it as their own.
> I am so jealous, this is talent, do you have any local stores you could sell from?


Thank you! I never thought about someone stealing our photos, I will look into a watermark thank you for the suggestion! 
I've been contacted by a local store, I'm excited and scared at the same time lol I may have a few of my items in their shop soon.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That's awesome! I bet they will sell like crazy! Especially with the holidays coming up! Your soap and your daughter's bath bombs are all just wonderful!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Your going to sell like crazy. Do you have a facebook page?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Your go to sell like crazy. Do you have a facebook page?


I don't have FB but I have an instagram if anyone uses it and wants to add me @littleannssoap


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should create a facebook page that way I can share it with my friends who are intrested in stuff like this


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> You should create a facebook page that way I can share it with my friends who are intrested in stuff like this


I think we may end up making a page, when i get it set up I'll share it here. My sister does share our stuff on her private page. We will be making gift baskets for christmas and several holiday scents.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They look amazing


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Just sharing some new creations..
Peppermint Cupcake Soap - One of our Christmas Editions. 









Clementine Cupcake Shopkin Surprise Bath Bombs








Donut Bath Bombs, these are a work in progress... a little tricky to unmold. So cute though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really look good!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So, so cute! You are very talented!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hot Buttered Rum!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful. For the life of me, I can't get those colors with my goat milk soaps. Your work is amazing.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> Beautiful. For the life of me, I can't get those colors with my goat milk soaps. Your work is amazing.


Thank you! One of the main things I do is keep the goat milk / lye solution cool. I only let it get to about 85 degrees. I also add titanium dioxide to get the nice white color. The drizzle is just mica powders mixed with alcohol and put on top. I will post pictures of the soap once I cut it. I hope it turns out as nice as I have it planned in my head lol. I have had many soap disasters when it comes to color. I've thought about not using goat milk soap, so I can avoid discoloration... but then it wouldn't be Little Ann's Soap anymore. My daughter loves the fact that we get to use milk from her goats to make our bars.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here it is cut


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, it looks amazing!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow they are amazing. How well do they sell?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Wow they are amazing. How well do they sell?


Thanks! They usually sell pretty good locally. I am pretty new to my etsy shop, and the orders are starting to come in more. My best sellers though are the plain 100% natural soaps like Honey Oatmeal and Tea Tree Oil. I only make a few Seasonal Soaps. They are so fun.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Fresh baked bread anyone?









Lemon Eucalyptus 









Fruit Loops Bath Bomb









Frosty Bath Bomb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You do an incredible job. I love your soaps!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to raise money for a puppy. We lost a buck to a mountain lion about a month ago and I know Sadie needs a partner. We also need a dog that lives in with the goats. So I found the perfect pup and for a great price, but it's still quite a bit of money. I figure if I can make some sales in my shop. The money can go towards bringing him home. If you might take a look at my shop and see what you like. You can use code THANKYOU10 for 10% off. I'd very much appreciate it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you anywhere close to marierose?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you anywhere close to marierose?


 No, we are in North Central Washington. I wish we were close, that is so kind of her to be giving her pups away for free to TGS members. The pup we have in mind is a pyrenees/anatolian born with goats. They are asking $400 for him which is a steal for this area. But my funds are a bit low after buying alfalfa for winter. I did make a nice sale this morning, so I think I'm on track to have enough for the deposit


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Well, today was a great day. I had two big sales so I have a deposit! Now to pay him off before Christmas! I hope the sales keep coming  
Here is a picture of him by the way


----------

